# Stoage Wars?



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Anyone on here watch Storage Wars?What are your thoughts?BTW the new one is on tonight at 9....

-magic


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

yeeeep


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

mataboy said:


> yeeeep


 LOL!!
Newport CONsignment!!!LOL


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

1. I think it's fake
2. I hate the Hester dude


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I watch it here and there, the thing that gets me is how much they over value the items when they are going thru the units, makes it look like they always come out but i doubt that would be the case all the time. But you have to wonder how much the "buyers" get out of making this show.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Lezz Go said:


> 1. I think it's fake
> 2. I hate the Hester dude


 Hmmmm.Dave Hester , the smartest,richest and most intelligent......:idea:
you dont see his competitors at the top of the profit list at all at the end of the show.He is a smart money maker.


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Good show. I didn't like Barry
at first, but do now. Dave is an
*****.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Hmmmm.Dave Hester , the smartest,richest and most intelligent......:idea:
> you dont see his competitors at the top of the profit list at all at the end of the show.He is a smart money maker.


I watch it some and not gonna debate a reality show, but I wouldn't bet that he is the smartest or richest. A couple of those guys look like they do it for fun rather than for a living.

For what it's worth, he is also a jack arse.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

How is Dave not the smartest?im not going to start a fight just wondering....Barry is pretty funny since he is so sarcastic....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Storage Hunters tonight also, another channel.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Ole Barry does it for fun. He is or was a big shot in the music industry.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Weiss


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I watch it been waiting on the new ones coming on tonight. I think Dave is a big horses butt. Barry is a odd character. Brandy and jerret are cool but darrell seems to talk alot of chit but doesnt buy much.


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, The new storage hunters is getting turned off


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

thats not Barry from the show i dont think on the link.And Darrel doesw talk alot of chit and need to be quiet because he cant keep up with Dave.one question for all of you...Why do yall think Dave is a butt when he makes the most money and is very intelligent?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Holy Smokes Brandi looks even hotter this season


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Holy Smokes Brandi looks even hotter this season


Looks like Brandi may have used some of last season's profits on personal enhancements


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was watching the new series storage hunters. Going back to storage wars now.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

bassguitarman said:


> Looks like Brandi may have used some of last season's profits on personal enhancements


 Like what?:spineyes:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/man-reported-find-500000-worth-treasure-storage-unit/story?id=14958206

Going to be hard to beat this one

A San Jose man needed no treasure map when he reportedly stumbled on to $500,000 worth of gold and silver after bidding on an abandoned storage unit. The man, identified only as John, apparently paid $1,100 for the unit only to see his blind investment turn into a goldmine after a number of rare coins and a few gold and silver bars were found in the blue Rubbermaid container.

The reported find, in Contra Costa County, was so unexpected that even though the auction was held by American Auctioneers, the subject of A&E's Storage Wars, there were no cameras present when the cache was discovered.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's fake.

MOST storage units are cherry picked before they ever go into auction. 

I think the small print at the end of the show even states it's fake. 

I don't mind fake, just don't try to pass it off as something it's not.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It's odd to me that the owner doesn't pay the storage fee to get their $1K-30K dollar items out.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

blackmagic said:


> Hmmmm.Dave Hester , the smartest,richest and most intelligent......:idea:
> you dont see his competitors at the top of the profit list at all at the end of the show.He is a smart money maker.


He is the reason I quit watching, he is really annoying. lol


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Barry needs his own show.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dave Hester is being sued by Trey Songz (rap/hip hop guy), for using the phrase YUUUP!!

Apparently, Hester has filed a counter suit.

How can you sue someone over using one single word? Money hungry bastages out there I tell ya.

http://www.ballerstatus.com/2011/11...ge-wars-star-dave-hester-to-stop-using-yuuup/


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Been making a lot of them, and the only real obvious maybe was the other day.
Boxes and boxes of baseball cards right in front.
Going to talk to the winner later and find out what he ran across.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> Holy Smokes Brandi looks even hotter this season


i didnt get to watch it last night. I always thought she was hot.

where's the pictures??


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> i didnt get to watch it last night. I always thought she was hot.
> 
> where's the pictures??


I seem to be strangely attracted to her also. Can't figure it out.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Where do I get the scoop on local storage auctions?!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

http://www.dailycourtreview.com/Default.aspx?tabid=176

Believe me though, it's not like you see on TV. The characters are the same, but the units are not. Also, since these shows have started, prices have become stupid high. You'll occasionally run across a unit that sells at a good price but mostly you'll see units that used to go for $50 or $100 selling for $500 or more.

I used to hit these in the off season just to have something to do but last winter the prices were just stupid. It's still fun to attend them for the entertainment value but that's about it.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

blackmagic said:


> thats not Barry from the show i dont think on the link.And Darrel doesw talk alot of chit and need to be quiet because he cant keep up with Dave.one question for all of you...Why do yall think Dave is a butt when he makes the most money and is very intelligent?


Dave goes thru a unit and start spewing numbers like "that table is worth $500", but in reality he would be lucky to get $75 or $100. Used furniture will not sell for 50% of the original cost. People who buy their furniture, mattresses, and appliances second hand do not have much money.

So in the end when they say Dave purchased a unit for $$ and profited $$$$, that is not reality, that is just Dave saying he made a profit but he is not selling for those numbers.

Brandi and her mini gangster husband are more in line with reality of what they can actually re-sale stuff for.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My wife and I record it and watch every episode. We like all the characters, especially Dave and Barry. Brandi ain't too bad. Last year I was hoping Dave and Jarred would throw down on one episode. It was interesting to watch some of the round table sessions. A lot of comments here that would have been explained if you had watched these episodes. Not faked, and the stated that a lot of times there is not much of value in the units.


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

Brandy has some nice owls :wink::cheers:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Grumpy365 said:


> It's fake.
> 
> MOST storage units are cherry picked before they ever go into auction.
> 
> ...


Had three empties the other day at one place, and in Pearland yesterday they said the auction had already taken place, and I was there one hour before published time.
This was the only auction, not a follow.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Flushdeck said:


> Brandy has some nice owls :wink::cheers:


prove it


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> prove it


You talking to me?

If so I'm talking about Uncle Bob's on Monday, and Express storage in Pearland Tuesday.

Hope this is enough.

Got on with 13 units in Pasadena this am.

Need more?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

look at the quote i put in. provie it that brandi has nice owls
:cheers:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> look at the quote i put in. provie it that brandi has nice owls
> :cheers:


My bad, and yes, you are on the money.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> look at the quote i put in. provie it that brandi has nice owls
> :cheers:


Hoot, Hoot!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I know Auction Hunters is fake, Im sure Storage Wars is also

http://www.westcoasttruth.com/spike-tvs-auction-hunters-is-fake.html


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I watch it. I like it. I like SOA more, but it's fun to watch.

Barry was in the produce business, not music. Read it here:
http://blogcertified.com/barry-weiss-pictures-car-collection

Is Cubera Darrel or Dave?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here you go. Not the best pics but not bad on short notice.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Found this also. Interesting.

*mugshot. A lot of people on this site watch Storage Wars. One of the gossip sites I frequent says that somebody is shopping pictures around to the highest bidder of Brandi from her stripper day**s. Anyways here is her mugshot. Will post more info when I find it. *


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

HC said:


> Here you go. Not the best pics but not bad on short notice.


 \\\\

:dance::dance:

Reminds of the girl next door, who happens to me middle aged likes to party and has a nice rack of lamb. All the drama/script gets old but I like to see the stuff they find.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am bored.

Tattooed feet. Nice.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

HC said:


> * Brandi from her stripper day**s. *


please be true!!!!!


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

she still looks like a stripper a hot stripper though


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

and everyone knows strippers are crazy :spineyes:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

LOL.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's not her in the mug shot. Sorry.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> That's not her in the mug shot. Sorry.


The source was not vetted so may be not. I does look like her though.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I bet shes a handfull, lol She's a keeper.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

blackmagic said:


> Hmmmm.Dave Hester , the smartest,richest and most intelligent......:idea:
> you dont see his competitors at the top of the profit list at all at the end of the show.He is a smart money maker.


Hmmmmmmmmmm Ok, Hester is a smart rich a-hole. I stillsay the show is about as real as WWE. :ac550:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Lezz Go said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm Ok, Hester is a smart rich a-hole. I stillsay the show is about as real as WWE. :ac550:


 Ok!:rotfl:


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> That's not her in the mug shot. Sorry.


X2 Look nothing like her.


----------

